# 2021 Timelines for Visas Applied for Outside of the UK



## HLassell (Mar 25, 2021)

This is a timeline thread for visas applied for from out side of the UK. Please use the template and when you receive an update, post the whole template. 

*THIS THREAD IS FOR TIMELINES ONLY. QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS WILL BE REMOVED.*

If you have a question, start a new thread on the forum.

*Visa type:* 
*Country applied from:* 
*VAC (city):
Priority or non-priority:* 
*Online application date:* 
*Biometrics appointment date:* 
*Received email:
Visa received date:* 


*Visa type:* Non-British child (settlement)
*Country applied from:* Canada
*VAC (city):* Edmonton/ VFSglobal
*Priority or Non-Priority:* non-priority (there was no option to do priority sadly!)
*Online application date:* Feb 25, 2021
*Biometrics appointment date:* March 22, 2021
(email received later that day saying our documents have been sent to UKVI)
*Visa received date:* TBD

I can't seem to find anyone else doing this type of visa. I haven't heard anything since March 22nd.


----------



## John_888888 (Jun 10, 2021)

Visa type: Global talent visa
Country applied from: US
VAC (city): Boston Premium Processing Center in Boston
Priority or non-priority: Priority
Online application date: May 16, 2021
Biometrics appointment date: June 6, 2021
Received email: na
Visa received date: June 10, 2021


----------



## HLassell (Mar 25, 2021)

HLassell said:


> *Visa type:* Non-British child (settlement)
> *Country applied from:* Canada
> *VAC (city):* Edmonton/ VFSglobal
> *Priority or Non-Priority:* non-priority (there was no option to do priority sadly!)
> ...


WORKING DAY 71 and still NO VISA.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

*Visa type: *Marriage Visitor Visa
*Country applied from: *US
*VAC (city): *VFS Global NY
*Priority or non-priority: *Non-priority
*Online application date: *29 June 2021
*Biometrics appointment date: *9 July 2021
*Passport sent to NY: *9 July 2021
*Passport received in NY: *12 July 2021
*Received email confirming that application has been forwarded to UKVIS: *13 July 2021 (This was new to me)
*Received email that passport is being sent back: *Not yet
*Received alert from UPS that package has been sent: *Not yet (This was received the day before the email last time)
*Visa received date: *Not yet

I applied for this visa once before in October 2019, and it was granted. It took about 7 business days. I have no idea what to expect this time. Are they short staffed? Backed up? Or are there fewer visa applications being submitted? I am not finding that online tool they used to have that gave statistics for the prior month.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Update:

This email just arrived from VFS Global:

Dear Sir or Madam, 

The visa application for GWF reference number GWFXXXXXXXX was received at the UK Visa Processing Centre on 28-07-2021. 

Your processed visa application will be dispatched via the provided UPS shipping label. 

*Visa type: *Marriage Visitor Visa
*Country applied from: *US
*VAC (city): *VFS Global NY
*Priority or non-priority: *Non-priority
*Online application date: *29 June 2021
*Biometrics appointment date: *9 July 2021
*Passport sent to NY: *9 July 2021
*Passport received in NY: *12 July 2021
*Received email confirming that application has been forwarded to UKVIS: *13 July 2021 (This was new to me)
*Received email that passport is being sent back: *7/28/21*
Received alert from UPS that package has been sent: * 7/28/21 Package has been picked up by UPS 
*Visa received date: *Not yet, but should be tomorrow 

They made it just within the 3 week guidance for this type of vias


----------

